# AFI vs. Chapman Screenwriting MFA



## paolz317 (Apr 13, 2017)

I am having trouble deciding between these two schools and the financial aid from both is comparable enough to be a low factor. 

Rather, I'd like to make an informed decision on which school would best prepare me for a career as a screenwriter. I know any school has its pros and cons but perhaps someone out there has more experience and more knowledge that could help me.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 13, 2017)

Chapman seems to be a good up and coming school, but from whatever I've read, I don't think you can compare the 2. I also got into chapman, and would choose AFI any day.


----------



## MattySlice (Apr 17, 2017)

paolz317 said:


> I am having trouble deciding between these two schools and the financial aid from both is comparable enough to be a low factor.
> 
> Rather, I'd like to make an informed decision on which school would best prepare me for a career as a screenwriter. I know any school has its pros and cons but perhaps someone out there has more experience and more knowledge that could help me.



In the end it all depends on what you want most out of the program. You should do a lot of research yourself on what program offers what you need.

But, if you really want the surface value answer... 

AFI is the better more proven school. However, Chapman is touted to have some of the best facilities in CA for film production. 

If you were to chose completely unrelated to your personal wants/needs most people, including myself, will tell you AFI.

Having said that I think Chapman is a great school and I'll be attending in the fall! It was my top choice for personal reasons. For a successfully career in Screenwriting I believe it's not the school you go to, but the networking and effort put in.


----------



## Nikhail (Apr 17, 2017)

AFI def. has the bigger alumni network, it's been around for much longer. It's a terrific program, and small so you'll get to know everyone. I was accepted many years ago but I decided to decline and wait until I got into a more university type program. I hear if you want a potential career in screenwriting academia as well, a university type school like chapman, ucla, etc would be better... though in the end it comes down to the work you create and put in in the years after grad school. AFI seems more artistic though, you'll prolly have to research what's better for feature film or tv writing if you know what you want to focus on already. I noticed on the spreadsheet you got into USC, why not go there? USC have this class with James Franco and if youre a writer or director, you get to write/direct part of the feature film he funds and get credit on it which seems super cool. Chapman have their entertainment group which produces feature films by students but so far I think they've only made one. Best of luck with whatever you decide


----------

